# 9550 Lock Removal Crash



## Skillet5151 (Dec 10, 2004)

*9550 Clock Unlock Crash*

I have a Connect 3D Radeon 9550, and when using ATI tool to unlock the clocks, it crashes after about a minute and a half of any 3D app (not the artifact scanner though).  Aquamark, and HL2 both crash after just a few minutes, then I can set the clocks to default (but leave the 9550 unlock box checked) and the same happens.  Uncheck the box and problem solved.  I don't need the modified drivers do I?  I have taken quite a liking to these TC HL2 drivers 

EDIT: Solved by using softmod drivers and turning off the ATITool unlocker.


----------



## React (Dec 14, 2004)

I have EXACTLY THE SAME PROBLEM with my Manli Radeon 9550.Yesterday i decided to move on from 0.23 beta 9 to 0.23 beta 10.But in the same time catalyst 4.12 came out and i changed them both.I did exactly the same settings as catalyst 4.11 and ATitool 0.23 beta 9 (overclock) that previously worked but after a minute or two of 3d gaming the picture freezed and after another 30 seconds my PC restarted.I thought the problem is in my PC but now will try with Atitool 0.22 to see what will happen...


----------



## React (Dec 15, 2004)

I GOT IT!The problem is that Atitool's "Clock lock removal" (0.22,0.23beta 9 and 10)doesn't work correctly with Catalyst 4.12 and this cause 3D games to freeze!Now I'm again with Catatalyst 4.11


----------

